# OpenSSL Heartbleed Bug



## fred974 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi guys,

I found this video while trying to figure out out to patch my server following the recent news about the OpenSSL Heartbleed Bug
http://youtu.be/36VU_HMZdwo

When I tried to follow the instruction and ran:

```
root@FREEBSD_HOST:/usr/ports/security/openssl # make OPENSSL_OVERWRITE_BASE=yes
root@FREEBSD_HOST:/usr/ports/security/openssl/work # ./config --prefix=/usr
```
I get 

```
./config: Command not found.
```
When I list the /work directory I have 

```
root@FREEBSD_HOST:/usr/ports/security/openssl/work # ls
.build_done.openssl._usr_local          .extract_done.openssl._usr_local        openssl-1.0.1g
.configure_done.openssl._usr_local      .patch_done.openssl._usr_local
```

Could anyone help?

Thank you
Fred


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't do that.  Update your system from source, or with freebsd-update(8), as shown in the official advisory: http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-14:06.openssl.asc


----------



## fred974 (Apr 10, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Don't do that.  Update your system from source, or with freebsd-update(8), as shown in the official advisory: http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-14:06.openssl.asc



Thank you very much 

Will a freebsd-update(8) damange my curent setup? 
Am I better to patch the FreeBSD server by runing the patch in the link you sent me?


> [FreeBSD 10.0]
> # fetch http://security.FreeBSD.org/patches/SA- ... l-10.patch
> # fetch http://security.FreeBSD.org/patches/SA- ... .patch.asc
> # gpg --verify openssl-10.patch.asc


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 10, 2014)

Updating should not harm anything, but of course a full backup should be made first.  I update by rebuilding from source, and prefer a full buildworld rather than a single patch.


----------

